# Industrial Structure Loading Dock Canopy



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for prototype practices and/or photos/plans for a loading dock canopy - specifically of the rafter and bracing construction. I want one that's wood construction with either a tarpaper or corrugated iron roof, attached to the building on one end and supported by upright posts on the other end. Anyone have anything like that they can post?

Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't have any detailed info but the framing can be either wood or steel. Very few that I have seen have support posts rather they are cantilevered. Posts are the very last thing you want on a loading dock.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that's true with stuff built within the last few decades, but not so sure about stuff built 1900-1940.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 
Go back to the Roll Up Freight Door discussion and look at steveC's first link, "Engineering News Record". Scroll down to the Suppliment between page 80 & 81, and you will see some pretty neat details for cantilevered dock canopies circa 1897. 
Wesley 
"1% jeanous, 99% luck"


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
These are from Germany and Austria but I hope they help::









































TOM


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Wesley... will do. I saw Steve's links (thank you Steve) but haven't had time to look at them yet.

I really like those last two Tom. Pretty much just what I was looking for, and I like the way they are cantilevered out from the wall instead of support posts. Thanks so much!









Hawkeye2 - looks like you may have been right after all.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,

I was out driving today checking out materials for my train room. I went to Bricks R us in Green Island, NY.
They are located in an old train warehouse, which may be an even better example because of the swung lines.
Here some pix:





















Have a great day

TOM 

PS: if you want more detail, I'll be going there again sometime next week. Let me know if you want more pix.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom. Interesting structure with very interesting brickwork! As for the canopy, the last two photos of the first four you posted have everything I need. Thanks again!


----------

